# Irish horse Imports



## samp (26 September 2008)

Has anyone ever bought a horse from them or know anyone else that has? What are they like? Please PM if you want

Thanks


----------



## ihatework (26 September 2008)

http://www.irishhorseimports.co.uk/

These guys?

I know a few that have come through there. 

He is an out and out dealer, buys on mass from Ireland, tends to have little history on them but has a pretty good eye.

I have seen good and bad come from there, and have known him exchange a couple.

Not a place for a novice buyer, but not a complete no-no for a more experienced buyer.

If buying from there deal with David rather than his wife, make sure you get there as soon as a shipment arrives (mid shipment he tends to just have the lower quality left), only buy a green 4/5yo from him, and only accept one with a proper breeding passport.


----------



## KatB (26 September 2008)

Be blunt with them and they are fine. A friend brought a buy to sell from them and it was a lovely horse, she is going back there. You need to have some knowledge though and take everything on face value....


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 September 2008)

Just up the road from us and we see her out hunting loads- always on a different horse! They always seem wellbehaved. My OH liked the look of one she was on last week so she  swopped horses with him for 1/2 hour 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 cant say fairer trial than that ( Nice horse BTW- OH wants to go back for another look with a mate who is also looking 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

You have to remember that they have a high turnover and nothing stays with them for long so they dont have long to get to know them. As B&amp;J says- take an experienced friend and ideally go for a young horse that you can bring on and i have also known people swap a horse that didnt work out and it was all sorted so everyone was happy- that's why our next horse will come from them


----------



## Sunny08 (26 September 2008)

No experience of them - but like the look of a couple of the horses!


----------



## samp (26 September 2008)

thanks guys, I am an experienced horse person (well like to think) have worked in dealing yards etc it would be something for me to bring on/ play with and then sell whilst my horse is on restricted exercise


----------



## lastresort (26 September 2008)

my youngster came from him and he is super.I also know people who have bought from him and they have all been nice he seems to have 'smart' horses!!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (27 September 2008)

I bought a pony off them and it was a cracker. A proper irish sort that went to jump BSJA / PC / XC - and turned over a tidy profit! If I remember rightly it still had a sticker on his bum from Caven/Goresbrige sales but the chap was open and honest enough.


----------



## annadev (20 February 2009)

Yes I have a lovely gelding won the discovery finals at scope this year, had several others all been good horses, just been back again.


----------

